# Help finding great grandfather sea records



## Tony1968 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hello I'm trying to find all of my great grandfathers sae records what I know is William Frederick Jenner born 1875 Lowestoft. He passed out as a skipper in 1907 in grimsby.

1908 vessel Ariadne [GY 173]; owner J D Marsden; skipper William F Jenner, certificate 8057
1908 vessel Exeter [GY 426]; owner J D Marsden; skipper William F Jenner, certificate 8057
1911/12/13 vessel Ariadne [GY 173]; owner J D Marsden; skipper William F Jenner, certificate 8057
1913 vessel Claudius [GY 977]; owner J D Marsden; skipper William F Jenner, certificate 8057
1918 vessel irwell [GY 1176] as skipper in fishing reserve 

Lord Percy GY 898 O.N.130171 (Grimsby)
4 June 1930 Trawler Stranded, Island of Swona Pentland Firth
W. Jenner (58) Skipper b. Lowestoft.
311 Wellington Street, Grimsby, Washed overboard (Drowned) 

I'm trying to fill,in the gaps in the years befor he was a skipper and from 1913 to his death in 1930 anybody have information were I might find the information I'm after
Thank you tony


----------

